# Which compound sparks your libido most: Mast or Proviron



## yzfrr11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you found Masteron as effective as Proviron with regards to stimulating libido? Tren/Test (500mg/500mg) seems to depress the libido and increasing test is not desirable. Proviron works but Masteron might be preferable. 

Anyone find that Mast is good for libido as an ancillary?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

If you have low libido on that stack you got issues bro! On 500mg of tren I'd fuck the holle in a 45lb plates if it was wet!


----------



## yzfrr11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tren puts the hurt on the dick. Just like Deca. Caber is not an option.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Nov 21, 2011)

First replies are usually the best.

Never fails.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

Trenbolone and Test increase libido in many users. Myself included.


----------



## yzfrr11 (Nov 21, 2011)

750mg of test/wk was awesome. Adding Tren at 500mg/wk put the breaks on things. Not to a standstill, but noticeable for sure.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm like heavy the tren makes me feel uber alpha!! If you are running that stack I think proviron would be the way to go. It's a pure androgen and free up test in the system. I like 50 mg a day. Im a walking hard on lol!!


----------



## pieguy (Nov 21, 2011)

If you're going to use masteron as estrogen control and a libido booster, would 350mg weekly do the trick or do you have to run it higher (400-500)?


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 21, 2011)

Strictly for libido increase many say proviron does the trick. Why spend a ton of money on mast if all your looking for is a increase in libido?


----------



## pieguy (Nov 21, 2011)

If you create an oral suspension of proviron vs homebrew oil of mast, they're about equivalent in costs. This 50mg daily of proviron vs 350mg/week of mast. I'm just curious which works better, has less sides and has benefits on top of increased libido.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

Prop gave me the most noticable increase. Probably because it kicks in so fast. Tren also does the trick. I used caber though.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tren made me a sexual predator!


----------



## Dolfan84 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a horny bastard regardless of the compound lol


----------



## GMO (Nov 21, 2011)

Test...


----------



## endurance724 (Nov 21, 2011)

tren increases my libido however my dick feels a little numb when i use it, its like a loss of sensation.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

I swear tren makes my dick bigger. Seriously.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 21, 2011)

proiron FTW!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I swear tren makes my dick bigger. Seriously.


 

Dude my GF said the same thing. Next time I'm taking pre measurements and post measurements....you know, in the sake of science. 

Better bust out the yard stick....EHHHH OHHHHHH


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 21, 2011)

whoa im about to do lik 3g's of tren a week im working with crayons over here!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dude my GF said the same thing. Next time I'm taking pre measurements and post measurements....you know, in the sake of science.
> 
> Better bust out the yard stick....EHHHH OHHHHHH



I'm no scientist but I've wondered if it's due to the increased blood pressure


----------



## vannesb (Nov 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I'm no scientist but I've wondered if it's due to the increased blood pressure


 
I doubt it since viagra will lower your blood pressure.  When my blood pressure is to high on cycle take a viagra and it drops it.  Then the oldlady is a shit load of touble! 850mg of test and a viagra!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

vannesb said:


> I doubt it since viagra will lower your blood pressure.  When my blood pressure is to high on cycle take a viagra and it drops it.  Then the oldlady is a shit load of touble! 850mg of test and a viagra!



Lol!! That a boy vannes!!! Like I said I'm no scientist hahaha!! I have a wack of Viagra but I've never used one.


----------



## BigBird (Nov 22, 2011)

yzfrr11 said:


> Have you found Masteron as effective as Proviron with regards to stimulating libido? Tren/Test (500mg/500mg) seems to depress the libido and increasing test is not desirable. Proviron works but Masteron might be preferable.
> 
> Anyone find that Mast is good for libido as an ancillary?


 
Both Mast and Proviron increase my libido x 1000.  When taken together, I almost drove my wife to divorce me (kidding...sort of).  I want to fuck my poor petite little wife 57 times a day when running both Mast and Proviron without regards to wearing her out and the effects of constantly pulverizing her p*ssy.  She needs "recovery time."  My libido is somewhat controllable when running one or the other but both simultaneously?  Fuggeddaboudit!!


----------



## Hendog (Nov 23, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Both Mast and Proviron increase my libido x 1000.  When taken together, I almost drove my wife to divorce me (kidding...sort of).  I want to fuck my poor petite little wife 57 times a day when running both Mast and Proviron without regards to wearing her out and the effects of constantly pulverizing her p*ssy.  She needs "recovery time."  My libido is somewhat controllable when running one or the other but both simultaneously?  Fuggeddaboudit!!



Stop rabbit pounding her!  JK

Every AAS I have run have increased my libido. Especially low dose test. Run 350mg of test ew and as that dude said earlier...

Hey Oh!


----------

